# wtf is this (pics)



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok guys i have no idea what the hell this is and its driving me nuts looks like fungus but ive treated for fungus 3 freaking times using 
salt/ jungle cure/ api/ primaflex / ive turned the temp up ive repeated dosing like each different box says

ive done 5 /70 percent water changes in the last month it wont go away i dont feed goldfish \
ive also sipioned the entire tank with every water change

my filter pads have bin cleaned every 3 days it seems to slightly go away then comes back 
this pic is of what started growing after treament 2 days ago now im treating again with the box api fungus cure this time and thats not working eather 
wtf


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

If your fish doesn't seemed stressed and it seems to be in good health other than that try to do things the way you normally would. Add some aquarium salt, melafix and do normal water changes. You should be able to tell if your fish's condition gets worse by behavior. Hopefully it works out. The primafix seems to be used for the cotton looking infections. Maybe try mela. Seems like you have done everything well to this point though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say that is lymphocystis (sp). A virus that there is no medication for. Should go away on its own with pristine water conditions. If it gets huge it can always be cut off considering its location.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I would say that is lymphocystis (sp). A virus that there is no medication for. Should go away on its own with pristine water conditions. If it gets huge it can always be cut off considering its location.


yeah dr giggles im not sure how good my pics are its white fuzzy patch does this lymphocystis still apply

i just got more salt and melafex so


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

pirayaman said:


> I would say that is lymphocystis (sp). A virus that there is no medication for. Should go away on its own with pristine water conditions. If it gets huge it can always be cut off considering its location.


yeah dr giggles im not sure how good my pics are its white fuzzy patch does this lymphocystis still apply

i just got more salt and melafex so
[/quote]

Keep us posted on your progress. I hope your fish pulls through, I don't see why it wouldn't considering how you describe it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

pirayaman said:


> I would say that is lymphocystis (sp). A virus that there is no medication for. Should go away on its own with pristine water conditions. If it gets huge it can always be cut off considering its location.


yeah dr giggles im not sure how good my pics are its white fuzzy patch does this lymphocystis still apply

i just got more salt and melafex so
[/quote]
I still think its lympho... probably originated after some fin nips. If it is, salt and melafix wont do anything for it since it is viral. I will only change my opinion of it being bacterial if it spreads to the body. Keep an eye on it. It may stay there for month/s and then one day it will be gone. I had that on a Cariba years ago. Eventually it went away.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks dr giggles////seems to be getting smaller now ///ont know what it is the guy at the petstore said mouth fungus or something its deff not on his mouth sooooooooooo

im using salt/melafex and yester day doseed api fungus cure/so i think if anything the salt and melafex maybe are working or maybe /hes just getting better on his own as you suggested dr g thanks every body really appericated / you know its tough cause i would take him out and make a haspitial tank put wen i put him back the other 10 would probley eat him for sure soooooooo/


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

doesnt look to serious... perhaps just a scratch from an attempted bite from another fish. i wouldnt worry about it too much and just keep an eye on it.


----------

